# LGB pics and engine question



## jargonlet

I finally got the track cleaned and it is working good now. I have meant to take some pics for awhile now but the weather has been bad and today it is 66 here in WV. 
I am having an issue with the engine running. I have an oval with 10 pieces of straight track. It is brass LGB from the 80's that I recently cleaned. The power supply is a Tech II Duel Power 2800 from the early 90's. The engine is an LGB 2090 and runs fine accept about every 10 pieces of track it seems to stall. When it does the wheels keep spinning and they do at the same speed as when it was moving properly. I guess maybe the traction tire could have gone bad from sitting in the attic for all those years. It's not black like my HO or N scale stuff but I don't know if this makes a difference.


----------



## tjcruiser

Wow ... nice layout. That grass looks so _real_!

 

Serously, it's nice to see an outside G garden setup here on the forum ... we don't get too many of those. Keep us posted on your progress!

TJ


----------



## jargonlet

Well actually right now it's not setup outside. I set it up outside today to take pictures since it was such a nice day. It will eventually be setup outside though. After I move sometime within the next year, I'll hopefully be able to start on it this fall.


----------



## Dan Pierce

The tire does look a little worn, and that engine is very light for pulling that many cars.

You can add weight to the engine as the motor block is the same as the stainz.

Traction tire is the 36.5 mm and available in bags of 10 from dealers.


----------



## jargonlet

It has the same trouble running if it's pulling all the cars or no cars.


----------



## Dan Pierce

The MRC TECH II isw a 10.6 volt supply and that is not enough for running that engine. PLus it is 8.5 va, a minimal amount for the LGB engine.

You should have at least 16 volts or more of DC power and these can run with a light load if the supply is .5 amp. (16 volts at .5 amp will give about 8va.

To test engines, I do have LGB 21 volt 7 va power pack.It runs most single motor engines, but when the smoke is turned on, the engine runs slower.


----------



## tooter

Hey jargon, 

Your LGB train is really cool! :thumbsup:

If the wheels of the engine crush just one blade of grass crossing the rails, there's enough moisture released to make it slip. Also the little engine can't pull a lot of cars. You could help it a little by adding some weights if they'll fit. Sometimes automobile wheel balancing peel and stick weights can be cut to fit and simply applied to the interior of the shell. You can also try cleaning the tire with alcohol and a swab.

Greg


----------



## jargonlet

Ok so I guess I need a new power supply. I don't have any clue where the supply that was purchased with it is. We cleaned out the attic and it wasn't there so I'm sure it's long gone. It wasn't an LGB brand but it was the one the hobby shop sold my grandpa to match it when it was new. The engine didn't do this with the old power supply but it does it indoor and outdoor now. I'm unemployed so I guess I'll put this on hold until I have the money for a new one.


----------



## Big Ed

jargonlet said:


> Ok so I guess I need a new power supply. I don't have any clue where the supply that was purchased with it is. We cleaned out the attic and it wasn't there so I'm sure it's long gone. It wasn't an LGB brand but it was the one the hobby shop sold my grandpa to match it when it was new. The engine didn't do this with the old power supply but it does it indoor and outdoor now. I'm unemployed so I guess I'll put this on hold until I have the money for a new one.



Did you try to add some weight like mentioned?
Try some fishing weights if you have any, anything, just to see if it helps.


----------



## jargonlet

No I haven't yet. They're all packed away right now. I'm unemployed and living at home right now. Because of my grandparents dogs I'm not "allowed" to leave it set up inside or outside. The next warm day I'll get it out if I have the chance and try to weight the engine.


----------



## Big Ed

jargonlet said:


> No I haven't yet. They're all packed away right now. I'm unemployed and living at home right now. Because of my grandparents dogs I'm not "allowed" to leave it set up inside or outside. The next warm day I'll get it out if I have the chance and try to weight the engine.


Try it, whatever kind of Free weight you can dig up. Try to place it near (over) the drive wheels. 
Doesn't matter what it looks like just see if it helps a little, if it does then you can fix it with the proper weight.
A new rubber traction tire wouldn't hurt either.


----------



## Dan Pierce

Thinking about this engine running poorly with no cars, it can be 1 axle gear is stripped.
Take of the bottom plate to check it out.


----------

